
Italy Has Broken Up a Multi-Million-Dollar Olive Oil Scheme - clumsysmurf
http://munchies.vice.com/articles/italy-just-broke-up-a-multi-million-dollar-olive-oil-scheme
======
johansch
So only 10k other similar schemes to go, then? Italy is corrupt from the
bottom up. :/

